# Florida vs. Maine



## jhammer7 (Nov 19, 2009)

Any tile guys from Florida online tonight?

Have a client that lives in Palm Beach wants the same style bathroom redone at their place in Maine and they think it should be the same price.:whistling

J


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Precision Floors is from south FL.


----------



## Ceramictec (Feb 14, 2008)

I guess you didnt get the question Angus


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

sure is what florida guesstimates look like.. This guy says that top is done and wants money before he uses a router to edge out the sink?????


----------



## jhammer7 (Nov 19, 2009)

We did a large kitchen remodel for this client several years ago and everything went fine but the bathroom is on the third floor of a condominium with elevator and no where to set up that is not weather dependent.

Just trying to figure out if it's worth it or pass. I'm trying to get a read on regional conditions without discussing pricing which I know is discouraged.

J


----------



## jhammer7 (Nov 19, 2009)

Opie.........What the............


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

yeah hammer i said the same thing. What i am trying to tell you is no rpice regions are the same. A price in FL is rough:whistling


----------



## jhammer7 (Nov 19, 2009)

Agreed, I know that and she knows the market in Palm Beach and I know the market in Maine and neither of us has a good handle on what the others circumstances are.


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

precision is up in PSL which is about a hour north of WPB. He does good work he would be a great guy to get chat with


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Pm replied jhammer7. This could be an interesting conversation....


----------



## Ceramictec (Feb 14, 2008)

You guys are missing what he was asking. he doesn't want a Florida tile contractor to do any work.
he wants a Maine contractor to do it for Florida prices......get it yet ? :jester:


jhammer7 said:


> Any tile guys from Florida online tonight?
> 
> Have a client that lives in Palm Beach wants the same style bathroom redone *at their place in Maine* and they think *it should be the same price*.:whistling
> 
> J


I also don't know why jhammer7 asked for Florida tile guys when he should be asking for a Maine tile guy....lol


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Ceramictec said:


> I also don't know why jhammer7 asked for Florida tile guys when he should be asking for a Maine tile guy....lol


Maybe he thinks FL tile guys are cooler :whistling

:w00t:


----------



## Ceramictec (Feb 14, 2008)

well he would be correct at that :thumbup:


edit: ohh wait, you mean cooler as in Cold ? :lol:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Ceramictec said:


> well he would be correct at that :thumbup:
> 
> 
> edit: ohh wait, you mean cooler as in Cold ? :lol:


I meant cooler as in


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Hell - I don't charge "Florida" prices.....may explain why I ain't doin much tile since I been here :whistling :laughing:

The dollar a foot guys can have as much of that sh!t as they can swallow  I ain't gettin outta bed for what some of these jackwagons are cuttin each other's throats over. I can be broke sittin at home playin playstation - I don't need to go bust my ass to do it


----------



## jhammer7 (Nov 19, 2009)

Bingo!!!

Precision wins the door prize!


----------



## SSC (Feb 8, 2011)

PrecisionFloors said:


> Hell - I don't charge "Florida" prices.....may explain why I ain't doin much tile since I been here :whistling :laughing:
> 
> The dollar a foot guys can have as much of that sh!t as they can swallow  I ain't gettin outta bed for what some of these jackwagons are cuttin each other's throats over. I can be broke sittin at home playin playstation - I don't need to go bust my ass to do it


they're still doing that dollar a square foot crap?


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

SSC said:


> they're still doing that dollar a square foot crap?


Yep. Hear about it almost daily. The Brazilians here have pimped the flooring game so hard they've now moved on to doing pavers :laughing: They started coming in at .75/ft in that market :laughing: Only a matter of time before their are no legal guys doing that :whistling


----------



## Ceramictec (Feb 14, 2008)

nice, I'm glad I don't target that clientele that is willing to pay for those hacks.:thumbsup:


----------



## SSC (Feb 8, 2011)

PrecisionFloors said:


> Yep. Hear about it almost daily. The Brazilians here have pimped the flooring game so hard they've now moved on to doing pavers :laughing: They started coming in at .75/ft in that market :laughing: Only a matter of time before their are no legal guys doing that :whistling


Please tell me that - that's over slab with the $4 bag of thinset from depot.

. . . Not that it makes a difference


----------

